# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى بيان إداري:  ترقيات جديده بالمنتدى ....الف مبروك

## mohamed73

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله  
أحبتي أعضاء وزوار المنتدى المغربي للمحمول 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    
  تم ترقية بعض اعضاء المنتدى مكافأة لهم لما يبذلوه من مجهود كبير من اجل منتدانا الغالى 
هذه الترقيات كالتالى 
                                                    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
                              مراقب    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
                                                    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
                              مراقب     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
                                                    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *.::: VIP Moderator :::.*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   	الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *.::: VIP Moderator :::.*    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
                                                    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *مشرف قسم Z3X box  والسامسونج*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
                                                    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *مشرف السوفتويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
                                                    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * مرشح للاشراف*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
                                                    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ::مرشح للاشراف::    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
                                                    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * عضو مميز *     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته* *الف مبارك لكل مميزي* *مزيدا من التألق في القادم من الأيام* *و بارك الله فيك اخي* محمد* على المتابعة المميزة* *بالتوفيق للجميع بإذن الله*

----------


## abde rahim

شكرا اخي محمد فنحن هنا من اجل مساعدة بعظنا البعض  
والله والي التوفيق

----------


## king of royal

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته* *الف مبارك لكل مميزي* *مزيدا من التألق في القادم من الأيام*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## big_gsm

*الف مبروك للجميع ونتمنى ازدهار للمنتدى*

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

مشكور اخي محمد اللهم اجعلنا قائمين على هذا التشريف في احسن حال وبدون اساءة لاحد لانه تكليف في الحقيقة وليس تشريف !

----------


## kojyy

الف مبروك للجميع وان كانت الترقية يا بوعلى تزيد من مسئولياتنا تجاه منتدانا الغالى 
معا لنعيد أمجاد المنتدى المغربى

----------


## راشدمحمد

الف مبروك للجميع وكل الشكر للادارة على الثقة الزائدة-نتمنى من المولى ان يوفق الكل لما يرضاه

----------


## bouhelal

شكرا اخي محمد فنحن هنا من اجل مساعدة بعظنا البعض  
والله والي التوفيق

----------


## امير الصمت

*ألف مبرووك للجميع ... تستحقها بكل جداره واستحقاق** كل الشكر والتقدير* * لمجهوداتكم المتوصلة ,,تحياتى*

----------


## mor71

* مبروك للجميع وأنشاء الله النجاح للجميع*

----------


## seffari

*الف مبروك للجميع باالتوفيق*

----------


## stoun34

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الف مبروك اخواني الكرام*

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

الف مبروك منها لي الاعل ان شاء الله

----------


## gsm_bouali

*الف مبروك للجميع *

----------


## محمد السيد

*الف مبروك للجميع*

----------


## safawi

بالتوفيق

----------


## pirlo21218

الف مبروك للجميع وكل الشكر للادارة على الثقة الزائدة-نتمنى من المولى ان يوفق الكل لما يرضاه

----------

